# Glueing on Outserts



## KCBull (Dec 7, 2008)

What glue is everyone using to glue on outserts. I am thinking about purchasing the Carbon Express Deep Impacts, and have a concern about outserts staying on when removing them from practice targets. Thanks in advance...


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

24 hour cure epoxy.
Sand to roughen surfaces, clean with DENATURED alcohol then let dry.
Coat the shaft end, join with a 1/2 twist, check for straightness.
Stand nock up & let cure.

I've lost 3 outserts in 14 years.

DK


----------



## KCBull (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks - I'll give it a shot..


----------



## puhlw (Feb 17, 2016)

Bohning insert iron works awesome. Never lost an outset with it.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

I have had pretty good luck with the Insert Iron also. Arrow prep is key. So is drying time. Insert Iron is like 36 hours. 5 minute epoxy is just that. You will pull off an outsert after shooting only 5 minutes.


----------



## Spur chaser (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm making a switch to victory vaps this year. Got 2 dozen I'm getting ready to build. Glad I seen this,will hot melt not work with the outserts?


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

The key is preparation. If nothing else, make sure the inside of the arrow shaft and insert/outsert are clean. As for glue type, most super glue will work just fine.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

The main reason outserts come off is because the constant impacts don't jive with brittle glues. A good hot melt with good arrow prep could work. I had some outserts hold up pretty well in the 90's using an archery specific hot melt glue. Super glue is too brittle. Now, I just stick with a glue that has a long cure time. I still loose an outsert from time to time. It's just part of the deal.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

For those that use epoxy how do you get outsert off If you bend one? Does heat work like it does with glues?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## sshanson (Nov 26, 2011)

I use a hot melt stick. Seems to work great for me!


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

tripleb2431 said:


> For those that use epoxy how do you get outsert off If you bend one? Does heat work like it does with glues?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Yes heat works but you are tap dancing around the rim of a volcano. Be very careful. I grab a field tip with vicegrips and just keep applying heat, the second that thing starts to move, I pull it off.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Darkvador said:


> Yes heat works but you are tap dancing around the rim of a volcano. Be very careful. I grab a field tip with vicegrips and just keep applying heat, the second that thing starts to move, I pull it off.


Yeah I never apply heat to actual arrow. I put field point in vice grips heat just the field point up away from arrow once tip is nice and hot I then screw in into the arrow wait about 2 to 3 seconds and then keep twisting righty tighty and inserts pop right out. And very little heat gets transferred to the carbon cause it's only under heat for like 5 seconds.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

